# seigneuries des Marches



## Lisa841

Buongiorno!

Allora, mi capita di dover tradurre questa espressione: "seigneuries des Marches"

Dovrebbe essere un termine medioevale, salvo errore.
Sempre salvo errore, dovrebbe trattarsi di *territori di confine*. Ci provo: "signorie di confine".
Ma mi dico che c'è forse un *termine specifico medioevale* che non conosco.
E, in più, "signorie di confine" non mi convince proprio.
Qualcuno può aiutarmi? 

Lisa


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Lisa,

Alla parola francese *marche* (vedi *qui* 'Marche1') corrisponde semplicemente nella stessa accezione l'italiana *marca* (vedi Treccani *qui*).

Va bene così?


----------



## Lisa841

Non so come ringraziarti!
Veramente utilissimo.. (e non avrei mai pensato che _marca_ avesse dato il nome alla regione italiana delle _Marche!)
_*Ti auguro una buonissima giornata!*


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie, anche a te!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti e due  ... e bizz-infiniti a Matou!  

 Reduce da una recentissima lezione di storia sul Sacro Romano Impero D), confermo ... e aggiungo: "Carlo Magno ..."


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna, grazie
Bizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz (sterminati) anche a te !


----------

